# Update - Help identify chick breeds.



## Misskyo (May 10, 2017)

EDIT-- I got better pictures of the baby chicks. Hopefully we will be able to identify them easier now. This is Jaiden. Triple the size of the other chicks and heavy as beat all.


----------



## Pyxis (May 10, 2017)

The third and fourth pictures are golden laced wyandottes. The others I'm having a hard time identifying the rest from these pictures. The first and second pictures might be a black sex link but I can't see the comb to confirm type.

Feather footed one might be a salmon faverolles, hard to tell without seeing the face, comb and legs. I think I may see muffs in the picture, though.


----------



## Misskyo (May 10, 2017)

I will try to get pictures of them standing and close up of the faces when I can. Sadly we have company so the dogs are going crazy and making the chicks unsettled so pics are hard to get at the moment.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 11, 2017)

Pyxis said:


> The third and fourth pictures are golden laced wyandottes. The others I'm having a hard time identifying the rest from these pictures. The first and second pictures might be a black sex link but I can't see the comb to confirm type.
> 
> Feather footed one might be a salmon faverolles, hard to tell without seeing the face, comb and legs. I think I may see muffs in the picture, though.


agreed


----------



## Misskyo (May 11, 2017)

This is Tsuki. Very big but not heavy.


----------



## Misskyo (May 11, 2017)

This is the feather footed, five toed 'Oddball'


----------



## Misskyo (May 11, 2017)

This is Nero. One of the only dark feathered chicks I can tell apart from the others. Also, last ones I could get pictures of today. Any ideas on these girls?


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 11, 2017)

Misskyo said:


> This is Tsuki. Very big but not heavy.


Probably a BSL


Misskyo said:


> This is the feather footed, five toed 'Oddball'


I'm guessing salmon faverolles


Misskyo said:


> This is Nero. One of the only dark feathered chicks I can tell apart from the others. Also, last ones I could get pictures of today. Any ideas on these girls?


I'm guessing this is your Silver laced Wyandotte


----------



## Misskyo (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! Any guesses on the big old girl in my original post? I edited it with just her new pictures.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 11, 2017)

I will hazard a guess.
The first one looks to be a gold laced wyandotte (male) with a poor comb type. OR this is THE lightest colored BSL I have ever seen.
Two is a salmon faverolle. You do know this one has scissor beak right?
Three is a silver laced wyandotte.

Not sure on the first posts pics.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 11, 2017)

The first one maybe a Production Red or New Hampshire Red (just throwing a guess out there ).


----------



## Misskyo (May 11, 2017)

Tsuki is actually darker than the picture shows, same with the one in the first pic, my camera just would not pick up the right lighting.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 13, 2017)

Where did you get these chicks?  It helps to know if they are from a hatchery or may be barnyard crosses.

Jaiden might be a buff Cornish.  Looks very solid and stocky. And you said it is heavy!
I'm not sure of Tsuki's breed, but thinking it's a cockerel.  That's a lot of comb for such a young chick.
Oddball is a Salmon Favorolle.  You will need to learn how to trim and shape her beak or she will have trouble eating. 
Nero looks like a Wyandotte.


----------



## Misskyo (May 13, 2017)

They are from Hoover's hatchery and all are supposed to be female so hopefully she's just a masculine young lady lol


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 13, 2017)

In my batch of ten from a hatchery I have one confirmed boy. Also all are supposed to be girls.


----------



## Misskyo (May 13, 2017)

Well than I really hope s/he is the only one lol. We just had to get rid of a bunch of roosters from our free range mutt flock.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 13, 2017)

Misskyo said:


> They are from Hoover's hatchery and all are supposed to be female so hopefully she's just a masculine young lady lol


Most hatcheries will only guarantee 90% accuracy for vent sexing chicks, which is as much art as it is a skill.  Of course sexlinks and autosexing breeds are almost 100% sexable.  I looked through Hoover's available chicks, and did not see buff Cornish, so Jaiden must be something else.  What was your order from Hoover's?  I saw the assortments they offered and we might be able to narrow it down.  Hoping Tsuki is a pullet!!


----------

